# Why cant all thing be smoked?



## pallyn (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm relatively new to smoking and sausage making, and have found this site to be chock full of good information. Thanks for that. Before joining, I've smoked a few pork butts, beef brisket, chickens, Italian sausage (homemade and store-bought), and made a batch of snack sticks.

Today, I'll be smoking salt (as gifts), rice, and prepping for kielbasa tomorrow. It's gonna be a busy weekend.


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from SE Virginia. Until last month I had never smoked anything. However, I got a smoker for Christmas and before I even fired that thing up, I read ALL that I could on this forum for two solid weeks. Armed with the info here, I've successfully smoked a 10 lb brisket, 3 racks of baby back ribs, and two bacon-wrapped meatloafs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Why Can't all things be smoked???
Just about everything there is has been smoked & posted on this forum.
Salt, Pepper, Liver, Heart, you name it.
I've Smoked Shad Roe, and we have a guy here who likes to Smoke the little sugar coated Marshmallow Peeps they sell at Easter Time.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Where you been we have a gathering just a hop skip and jump from you in Port Matilda area. This fall will be the 4th one would be glad to have you join us.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Why Can't all things be smoked???
> Just about everything there is has been smoked & posted on this forum.
> Salt, Pepper, Liver, Heart, you name it.
> I've Smoked Shad Roe, and we have a guy here who likes to Smoke the little sugar coated Marshmallow Peeps they sell at Easter Time.
> ...





 Bearcarver
  is most correct!

Yes, anything that can absorb smoke can be smoked.

I HAVE EVEN USED MY SMOKER TO SMOKE CIGARS. . . .LOL!  

Do not fear. . . Dive in and enjoy!
Oh yes,  Welcome to the Forum from Pittsburgh, PA.

Great people here willing to help with whatever you need!

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from northern California. Glad you're here and smoking up a storm. Not sure I'd smoke a lasagna...but now you got me thinking. Hmm...

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey there from So Cal. As said previously there is no limit to what can be smoked. Having it actually taste good might be another thing entirely. Not sure I'm up for a smoked hot fudge sundae. The day is young though. 

G


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome! You will get no argument from me what cannot be smoked.

What has impressed me the most so far is smoked BUTTER! Yes cold smoked for short bit much like cheese. Spread  on some good bread or toast, popcorn, eggs, potatoes, the list goes on!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 11, 2020)

I'll add* smoked ice* to the list.  Add about 1/2" of water to a pan and place in your smoker for 20 to 30 minutes depending on the amount of smoke its generating.  If you see any floaties run the water through a coffee filter.  Then put into an ice tray and freeze.  

I like smoked ice best when putting one cube in a glass of whiskey, but it's decent in a Bloody Mary, or a Bullshot, (basically a Bloody Mary with beef broth instead of tomato juice).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Cameron County, PA. You CAN Smoke anything. But try to avoid the Newbie Pitfall. Avoid serving more than 1 or 2 Smoked Proteins and one Smoked Side in any one meal. Smoked foods are great but eating Smoked Meat, a Smoked Starch, Smoke Veggies, Smoked Butter on the Bread and a Smoked Dessert, in one sitting, gets OLD real fast! Family members rarely maintain the enthusiasm you have for your Toy.. JJ


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

browneyesvictim said:


> Welcome! You will get no argument from me what cannot be smoked.
> 
> What has impressed me the most so far is smoked BUTTER! Yes cold smoked for short bit much like cheese. Spread  on some good bread or toast, popcorn, eggs, potatoes, the list goes on!


Don't forget the Honey in the Butter 
Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

A Big Ole Welcome and a Howdy from another rainy day in East Texas
About everything being Smoked .... Ask my Wife,    she opened the fridge a while back and said to me in a rather Loud Voice (Is there anything in this Refrigerator That Isn't Smoked !!!! ) 

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2020)

I made some sausage hanging rods out of oak dowels . Best color on oak I've seen . Trying to figure out how to do a rooms worth of base and door casing .


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Hey there from So Cal. As said previously there is no limit to what can be smoked. Having it actually taste good might be another thing entirely. Not sure I'm up for a smoked hot fudge sundae. The day is young though.
> 
> G


Smoke the fudge and add some smoked bacon to the topping! Guaranteed delcious.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

I really need to remember to smoke some salt one of these days when I have lots of space leftover. I usually have plenty of room for a big pan of salt.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 11, 2020)

pallyn said:


> I'm relatively new to smoking and sausage making, and have found this site to be chock full of good information. Thanks for that. Before joining, I've smoked a few pork butts, beef brisket, chickens, Italian sausage (homemade and store-bought), and made a batch of snack sticks.
> 
> Today, I'll be smoking salt (as gifts), rice, and prepping for kielbasa tomorrow. It's gonna be a busy weekend.


Welcome to the site! Great info and motivation found here!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 11, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Hey there from So Cal. As said previously there is no limit to what can be smoked. Having it actually taste good might be another thing entirely. Not sure I'm up for a smoked hot fudge sundae. The day is young though.
> 
> G



Well, I gotta say that smoked ice cream is delicious and smoked chocolate is even better.
My favorites are smoked honey butter and smoked hot chocolate.
Gary


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> A Big Ole Welcome and a Howdy from another rainy day in East Texas
> About everything being Smoked .... Ask my Wife,    she opened the fridge a while back and said to me in a rather Loud Voice (Is there anything in this Refrigerator That Isn't Smoked !!!! )
> 
> Gary



That's funny man!. . .LOL!


----------

